# Xưởng may áo phản quang bảo hộ lao động, đồng phục bảo hộ lao động



## maihuong79 (11/5/19)

Áo phản quang thường được gắn những sợi phản quang, những sợi này dễ dàng phát sáng khi có một tia sáng từ phía khác chiếu vào, giúp đối phương dễ dàng nhận biết có người phía trước để xử lý tình huống kịp thời, tránh gây ra tai nạn không nên có và tăng tính an toàn cao cho người lao động. Do vậy, khi làm việc ở những môi trường lao động thiếu ánh sáng, việc khoác bên ngoài áo phản quang là điều rất cần thiết.






Hơn nữa, người lao động làm việc trong ngành dọn dẹp vệ sinh, công trình, cảnh sát giao thông… có đặc thù thường làm việc nhiều vào ban đêm, nhưng ánh sáng ban đêm thường không đầy đủ và khó nhìn thấy được mọi vật, do vậy nhằm đảm bảo an toàn cao cho người lao động, áo phản quang là đồng phục bảo hộ không thể thiếu

Ngoài ra, những ngành công nghiệp nặng tuy thường sử dụng áo bảo hộ lao động để đảm bảo an toàn cho người lao động, nhưng đối với đồng phục này chỉ phát huy được tác dụng khi làm việc ở môi trường đầy đủ ánh sáng, nhưng nếu làm việc trong điều kiện ánh sáng kém thì việc chống va chạm sẽ trở nên vô tác dụng bởi càng về đêm mắt con người sẽ không còn nhìn rõ mọi vật xung quanh và việc va chạm xảy ra tai nạn là điều không tránh khỏi. Do vậy, việc khoác bên ngoài áo phản quang giúp người đi đường dễ nhận biết để họ phòng tránh kịp

Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu tìm địa chỉ đặt máy áo phản quang chất lượng cao thì vui lòng liên hệ cho công ty may đồng phục MiA chúng tôi, với kinh nghiệm 6 năm trong ngành may mặc, chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định sẽ đem đến cho bạn sản phẩm chất lượng và hài lòng nhất






*Đến với Công ty TNHH Đồng Phục Mi A chúng tôi bạn sẽ được:*

Thiết kế hoàn toàn miễn phí từ những design chuyện nghiệp có kinh nghiệm trong nghề lâu năm
Đường may tỉ mỉ, chất lượng
Mực in chuẩn chất lượng cao Nhật Bản, đảm bảo không lem, không bị bay màu, bong tróc
Đường thêu sắc nét, sinh động
Sản phẩm chất lượng, 100% khách hàng hài lòng
*Công ty TNHH Đồng Phục Mi A*
Hà Nội: (024) 7777 0000
Sài Gòn: (028) 7777 0000
Hotline: 0772 555 444
981/1B, Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Phường 7, Quận Tân Bình, TpHCM


----------

